# Gestion budget avec Numbers



## Hanky Moody (29 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir si certain d'entre vous utilise Numbers pour gerer leur budget ? L'app s'y prete t'elle bien ? Par rapport a Icompa ou autres ?

En vous remerciant par avance de partager vos experiences.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Octobre 2011)

Je préfère de loin icompta, fait pour ca, que j'utilise sur mon iPad, iPhone et iMac... Le tout synchronisé...


----------



## laurange (4 Octobre 2011)

Je n'ai pas essayé Numbers encore, bientôt, mais pour la synchronisation, iCloud va répondre à ce besoin.


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Octobre 2011)

Numbers permet de budgétiser et de faire de beaux camembert. Pour gérer au mieux son compte bancaire et son budget un logiciel de gestion bancaire est bien plus adapté. 

J'utilise moi aussi iCompta, simple, pratique et pas cher...


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Octobre 2011)

Les fonctions d'incrémentation, d'interconnexions et d'affichages utilisées dans ces logiciels de comptabilités personnelles sont bien plus puissantes et complètes que ce que l'on pourrait obtenir sur "numbers" ou autre tableur (tout au moins ce serait très très compliqué).
Donc, si tu veux suivre totalement et exhaustivement un budget familial il faut te rabattre vers ces logiciels et en la matière "iCompta" est certainement un des meilleurs.
Personnellement j'ai mis en place un système de suivi des "dépenses courantes" sur "Numbers". Cela m'a demandé du temps mais il est rodé et me permet concernant les dépenses de fonctionnement non récurrentes (mais celles là je les connais) de suivre mes dépenses en répondant aux questions suivantes:
Quand - Qui - combien - Quoi - Comment - Où- Pour qui - ...
Le tout sur 2 feuilles:
L'une pour la saisie des opérations, l'autre pour la visu totale (10 tableaux) de la ventilation de ces opérations...Et ça me va très bien.


----------



## Hanky Moody (4 Octobre 2011)

Merci de vos réponses. Je cherche justement une app me permettant de saisir simplement mes dépenses et rentrées d'argent & le garder sur pls années. 

Numbers me paraissait ainsi le plus evident. 

Ayant un pc à la maison, je ne peux malheuresement pas totalement synchroniser Icompta.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Octobre 2011)

icompta peut très bien n'exister que sur iPad !...Même s'il est plus complet sur MAC.


----------



## Hanky Moody (8 Octobre 2011)

Oui mais le probleme est de garder les données dans le temps hors format Csv


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Octobre 2011)

Hanky Moody a dit:


> Oui mais le probleme est de garder les données dans le temps hors format Csv


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2011)

Le iPad étant sauvegardé a chaque connexion sur l'ordo, en cas de panne, vole, perte, crash ou autre, il suffit de brancher le nouveau modèle pour récupérer toutes les infos et ainsi pérenniser ses données.


----------

